# Think Tank > Political Philosophy & Government Policy >  Meet The Southern Poverty Law Center

## Brian4Liberty

Meet The Southern Poverty Law Center

----------


## AZJoe



----------


## tod evans

$#@! Morris Dees.

----------


## AZJoe

*SPLC Scam Exposed by NY Post Reporter*
http://nypost.com/2016/12/05/report-...st-white-kids/Didnt it seem odd to you that within days of Donald Trumps election the LMS (Lying Media Scum) were all uniformly reporting a shocking increase in hate crimes (against Clinton supporters) in schools all over America? How could data on such a thing have been gathered so quickly? How could literally thousands of hate crimes have been verified so quickly? And if there is so much simmering hate in the schools, why did the perpetrators wait until the election was over to express it? 

this is just the latest Big Lie from the left-wing hate group known as the Soviet Poverty Law Center (SPLC)  The SPLC sent out an email survey to the extreme left wing, belligerent teachers union known as the American Federation of Teachers, which was a big time Hillary Clinton supporter. The teachers were asked about *hate crimes which, according to the Soviet Poverty Law Center, includes saying build the wall in school.* Naturally, thousands of leftist teachers reported such hate crimes, *NONE of which were verified or verifiable*. All word of mouth.

It turns out that *someone involved in the Soviet Poverty Law Centers survey goofed and included in the email the question of hate crimes against white students*.  More than 2000 of them were reported to the Soviet Poverty Law Center, but The SPLC failed to mention these anti-white student hate crimes in its report. Indeed, the 2000 figure is likely to be a gross understatement as much as the hate crimes against non-white students is a gross overstatement.  
https://www.lewrockwell.com/lrc-blog...atest-big-lie/

*Left-wing Hate Group SPLC Caught in Their Own Phoney Baloney Lies Once Again
(Any False Scaremongering to Needlessly Foster Animosity and Scare Up Fundraising to Fill the Pockets of rich Mr. Dees.)*
http://nypost.com/2016/12/05/report-...st-white-kids/

At least 2,000 educators around the country reported racist slurs and other derogatory language leveled against white students in the first days after Donald Trump was elected president. But the group that surveyed the teachers didnt publish the results in its report on Trump-related hate crimes.

The Southern Poverty Law Center partnered with the American Federation of Teachers, which formally endorsed Hillary Clinton, to circulate the questionnaire  The SPLCs widely cited report  The Trump Effect: The Impact of the 2016 Presidential Election on Our Nations Schools  reported that 40 percent of the more than 10,000 educators who responded  have heard derogatory language directed at students of color, Muslims, immigrants and people based on gender or sexual orientation. The takeaway was that Trump-supporting white kids have been harassing minorities at the nations schools. And  sparked breathless coverage in the New York Times, Washington Post and other major media. 

But the SPLC didnt present the whole story. [SPLC] self-censored results from a key question it asked educators  I have heard derogatory language or slurs about white students.  Pressed, SPLC spokeswoman Kirsten Bokenkamp finally revealed that about 20 percent answered affirmatively to that question.  *They left that result out because it would not fit their ideological narrative*, former Education Department civil rights attorney Hans Bader said. *It was deemed an inconvenient truth*. Suppressing reports of crimes against Trump supporters gives a one-sided and misleading view of post-election discord.

Founded in 1971, *SPLC  receives funding from leftist groups, including ones controlled by billionaire George Soros*.  its board members have contributed more than $13,400 to Hillary Clintons presidential campaigns. 

Bader says SPLC has an agenda to derail the Trump administration before it starts. These flawed SPLC reports will be cited by left-wing special interests to try to block the confirmation of moderate and conservative people to posts such as attorney general by falsely making it look like Americas schools and streets are pervaded by bigotry, 

But the *SPLC acknowledges that it has not independently verified any of the claims. It collected most of them on its website, many anonymously*.

The group wont use its $315 million in assets to investigate the hate crimes, or at least help alleged victims file police reports or provide them counseling or other assistance, but it has offered sympathy. 

Bader pointed out that *most of the anti-minority hate crimes and hate incidents cited by SPLC do not legally constitute hate crimes,* and many involve constitutionally protected speech. It is simply ridiculous that *SPLC treats build the wall as hate rhetoric,* he said. The center counted people mentioning build the wall as 467 incidents of hate.

Alas, these days *the SPLC is mainly a fundraising machine, said Gail Heriot, a US Commission on Civil Rights membe*r who voted against Fridays resolution. *The more it can persuade its donors that hate groups have penetrated every nook and cranny of American society, the more money it can raise*. Now it wants us to believe that the election has unleashed unprecedented waves of hatred and violence among schoolchildren. Lets stop and take a deep breath before we assume thats true. *The SPLC has no credibility with anyone  on the left or the right  who is familiar with its methods*. 


(Not a big fan of Kristol's Weekly Standard, but this cover is accurate).

----------


## AZJoe



----------


## r3volution 3.0

"I'm mad that those racists correctly called me a racist." -Most People Either Applauding/Criticizing The SPLC

----------


## Origanalist

> $#@! Morris Dees.


I think you might have said that a couple times.

----------


## Origanalist

> "I'm mad that those racists correctly called me a racist." -Most People Either Applauding/Criticizing The SPLC


You lost me on that one.

----------


## dannno

Catherine Bleish is awesome, she was in my Ron Paul 2008 meetup.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> You lost me on that one.


Let me translate:

"If you disagree with the SPLC you're more than likely a closet racist."

Racist, cisgender, white, male, $#@!lord you.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> "I'm mad that those racists correctly called me a racist." -Most People Either Applauding/Criticizing The SPLC


The reality is I am mad at the SPLC for labeling supporters of Ron Paul domestic terrorists, and worthy of extra secret state surveillance.

But if it *really* means I'm a racist, oh well.

No $#@!s given, do not care anymore.

In this current environment, I'm a racist scumbag no matter *what* I do, so, $#@! it.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> You lost me on that one.


Most of the people the SPLC calls racists _are_ racists (from frothing at the mouth NAZIs to the relatively harmless _Mexicuns r takin muh jerbs_ types). And, on the other side, most of the people supporting the SPLC are _also_ racists (from Black Panther types to mindless liberal arts drones). My overarching point (...which needs to be made a lot these days), is that libertarians don't have a dog in this fight. The culture war (of which the back and forth about the SPLC is an example) is being fought between two equally monstrous groups that both hate our guts and we shouldn't be rooting for either.

----------


## dannno

> Most of the people the SPLC calls racists _are_ racists (from frothing at the mouth NAZIs to the relatively harmless _Mexicuns r takin muh jerbs_ types). And, on the other side, most of the people supporting the SPLC are _also_ racists (from Black Panther types to mindless liberal arts drones). My overarching point (...which needs to be made a lot these days), is that libertarians don't have a dog in this fight. The culture war (of which the back and forth about the SPLC is an example) is being fought between two equally monstrous groups that both hate our guts and we shouldn't be rooting for either.


What a stupid comment, obviously you haven't been paying attention to the fact that the SPLC has been targeting all sorts of right-wing groups from those who support gun rights to those opposed to abortion, those opposed to police abuse and those who advocate for very small government and labeling them as radical racist hate groups. 

Yes, anybody who believes in small government absolutely has a dog in the fight against the SPLC.

----------


## Danke

> Catherine Bleish is awesome, she was in my Ron Paul 2008 meetup.


And she thinks RP is a traitor.


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post2496264

----------


## dannno

> And she thinks RP is a traitor.
> 
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post2496264


Nobody's perfect

----------


## Origanalist

> *Most of the people the SPLC calls racists are racists (from frothing at the mouth NAZIs to the relatively harmless Mexicuns r takin muh jerbs types).* And, on the other side, most of the people supporting the SPLC are _also_ racists (from Black Panther types to mindless liberal arts drones). My overarching point (...which needs to be made a lot these days), is that libertarians don't have a dog in this fight. The culture war (of which the back and forth about the SPLC is an example) is being fought between two equally monstrous groups that both hate our guts and we shouldn't be rooting for either.


Wrong. They target all kinds of groups and label them as hate groups, including libertarians.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> What a stupid comment, obviously you haven't been paying attention to the fact that the SPLC has been targeting all sorts of right-wing groups from those who support gun rights to those opposed to abortion, those opposed to police abuse and those who advocate for very small government and labeling them as radical racist hate groups. 
> 
> Yes, anybody who believes in small government absolutely has a dog in the fight against the SPLC.


Therefore, we should ally with other people who do the same thing. 




It's sad that so many libertarians (former?) are now the useful idiots of people like Beck. 

"Look at this shiny object, we'll talk about the Fed later, pinky swear..."

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Therefore, we should ally with other people who do the same thing.


I can fight on more than one front at a time, can you walk and chew gum at the same time?

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> I can fight on more than one front at a time


The one fight directly undermines the other.

I can type with one hand and hold DELETE with the other, but that would be dumb.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> The one fight directly undermines the other.


Nope.

----------


## Danke

> Nobody's perfect



Even AJ...

----------


## AZJoe

> Most of the people the SPLC calls racists _are_ racists


What a ignorant and accusation. You mean like anarcho-capitalists, or the Tenth Amendment Center, or Oathkeepers, or various Tea Party groups, or the Constitution Party, or Ron Paul supporters, Family Research Council, or lewrockwell.com, or WeAreChange.org, Freedom's Phoenix, Alliance Defending Freedom, Liberty Counsel,  WoldNetDaily, Gun Owners of America/Larry Pratt, Eagle Forum,  former Libertarian Party Presidential nominee Michael Badnarik, Chuck Baldwin, Joe Bannister, Alex Jones, Doug Casey, and many many others which have all been targeted victims by SPLC smear campaign as extremist or hate groups. 

The SPLC is a fraud, a fake scaremonger, a scam.

----------


## AZJoe

The SPLC is an extreme leftist political activist organization pushing radical collectivist leftist ideology under the masquerade of fighting hate groups. Their website is plastered with pictures vile hate spewing of swastikas and nutzo Klansman (which is mostly FBI provocateurs leading and exploiting semi-retarded patsies).  Of course these are insignificant nothings, roundly and nearly universally condemned and virtually zero power and influence.

Having no legitimate real opposition targets to use for scaremongering and more importantly fundraising, the SPLC has to manufacture fictional, imaginary hate groups to condemn so it can con more dupes to fill its coffers with millions. Racketeering in fear and defamation for riches. Of which, between 68 to 89% of revenues are poured right back into more fundraising efforts. https://www.splcenter.org/sites/defa..._fs_103116.pdf

So the SPLC goes after a myriad of unrelated others, many of which are philosophically and ideologically diametrically opposite of the vile collectivist outfits noted above. Under its “Hatewatch” tab it specifically states its goal is to expose not hate, but rather the “American radical right.” Of course to SPLC, anyone who does not subscribe to its leftist ideology is “radical right.”

The goal is to irrationally smear and associate all those that disagree with their totalitarian leftist political ideology as somehow connected and the moral equivalent of Nazis and Klansmen. These targets of the SPLC include libertarians, conservatives, Christians, free marketers, and anyone they disagree with politically.

Specific targets of the SPLC have included Ron Paul supporters, Oathkeepers, WeAreChange.org , the Bundy ranchers, border security advocates, lewrockwell.com, Tenth Amendment Center, Tea Party groups, Alliance Defending Freedom, Family Research Council, National Christian Foundation, Center for Immigration Studies, WorldNetDaily,  Alex Jones, the Constitution Party, Freedom’s Phoenix, Doug Casey, Michael Badnarik, Liberty Dollar, anarcho-capitalist, Eagle Forum  and many more

 The SPLC is nothing more than a money begging fraudulent scam political operation.

More:
http://thoughtsonliberty.com/militia...s-in-new-study
http://tomwoods.com/splc-attacks-dangerous-extremists/
http://libertarianviewpoint.com/blog...nter-hit-list/
http://reason.com/blog/2012/12/17/sh...ople-splc-targ
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opini...=.d540cef7ab44
http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2017/...aires-why.html
http://www.constitutionpreservation....enter-hit-list
https://archive.is/lpQ5k
http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2017/...ong-there.html
http://downloads.frc.org/EF/EF17J27.pdf
https://www.cincinnati.com/story/opi...cam/666904001/
http://www.resistancemedia.org/2017/...aw-center.html
http://humanevents.com/2006/12/11/so...ition-of-hate/
http://www.weeklystandard.com/king-o...article/714573
http://www.weeklystandard.com/section/splc

----------


## Anti Federalist

> My overarching point (...which needs to be made a lot these days), is that libertarians don't have a dog in this fight.


Yes, we do, when the SPLC, which has the ear of government, labels us domestic terrorists.

----------


## milgram

Sounds like a good time to post this handy booklet on the SPLC and the ADL

http://fakehatecrimes.org/The-Watchd...ird-Wilcox.pdf




> Forward
> 
> Any criticism of so-called anti-racist Watchdog1 organizations and activists is not
> without its perils. In the either/or and good guys versus bad guys mentality that
> characterizes the moral absolutism of the anti-racist milieu its easy to be misunderstood.
> Most people, unaware of the ideological roots of many anti-racist activists or their general
> disdain for the civil liberties of their critics, regard them as reasonable response to
> legitimate grievances - which in certain cases they may be.
> ...
> ...


This was not written in 2016 but 20 years ago

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Yes, we do, when the SPLC, which has the ear of government, labels us domestic terrorists.


Chance that the SPLC convinces the government to label us a terrorist group? 0%

Chance that us throwing in our lot with teocons/Trumpkins/Levin/Beck/Hannity/similar-douches helps said douches and hurts us politically? 100%

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> "I'm mad that those racists correctly called me a racist." -Most People Either Applauding/Criticizing The SPLC


Wrong.




> Most of the people the SPLC calls racists _are_ racists (from frothing at the mouth NAZIs to the relatively harmless _Mexicuns r takin muh jerbs_ types). And, on the other side, most of the people supporting the SPLC are _also_ racists (from Black Panther types to mindless liberal arts drones). My overarching point (...which needs to be made a lot these days), is that libertarians don't have a dog in this fight. The culture war (of which the back and forth about the SPLC is an example) is being fought between two equally monstrous groups that both hate our guts and we shouldn't be rooting for either.


Wrong.




> Chance that the SPLC convinces the government to label us a terrorist group? 0%
> 
> Chance that us throwing in our lot with teocons/Trumpkins/Levin/Beck/Hannity/similar-douches helps said douches and hurts us politically? 100%


Strawman. No one is throwing in with anyone over this. You are either terribly naive, or you have some other agenda.

----------


## AZJoe

SPLC Defends Antifa:

"the Soviet Poverty Lie Center (SPLC) ... has refused to label Antifa as one of its hate groups.  [Yet] The Singing Nuns are on its list   as is almost every conservative and libertarian organization in America.  The American Enterprise Institute was condemned by the SPLC  It was the SPLC, under contract with the Department of Fatherland Security, that advised during the Obama administration that anyone with a Ron Paul for President bumper sticker should be considered to be a potential terrorist.  "

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Chance that the SPLC convinces the government to label us a terrorist group? 0%


What the $#@! are you on about?

SPLC has *already* labeled Ron Paul supporters as potential terrorists.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Sounds like a good time to post this handy booklet on the SPLC and the ADL
> 
> http://fakehatecrimes.org/The-Watchd...ird-Wilcox.pdf
> 
> *There is an anti-racist industry entrenched in the United States that has attracted
> bullying, moralizing fanatics, whose identity and livelihood depend upon growth and
> expansion of their particular kind of victimization. In certain respects the anti-racist
> movement has become a massive extortion racket, as lawyers have used every nuance of
> civil rights and equal opportunity laws to extract massive judgments for objectively lesser
> ...


Which is why I have adopted a "no $#@!'s given" attitude towards being labeled "racist" (or any other -ist or -phobe for that matter).

----------


## AZJoe

> Chance that the SPLC convinces the government to label us a terrorist group? 0%


Seeing as how the SPLC already has, the chance is actually 100%, which equals to R3.0 once again exposing his ignorance. 

The SPLC authored the MIAC Fusion Center Report that identified "potential domestic terrorists" as including":

outspoken critics of a Con-Con, critics of NAU, critics of human use of RFID, opponents of abortion, opponents of immigration policies, survivalists training, preppers, critics of the Federal Reserve, member of or people who display or posses material from "*Constitutional* *Party**,* *Campaign f**or* *Liberty**,* *or Libertarian material*", "*supporters of former Presidential Candidate: Ron Paul, Chuck Baldwin, and Bob Barr*", people who display or distribute Gadsen flag, Molon labe, Aaron Russo's America:Freedom to Fascism, Zeitgeist the Movie, among many others.

In addition, the SPLC published its absurd "extremist" list of potential domestic terrorist enablers watch list ("hit list")  [since been taken down from its website] that included: 1. Chuck Baldwin, Pastor, Radio Broadcaster, Syndicated Columnist, 2008 Constitution Party Presidential nominee.
2. Joe Banister, former IRS special agent, tax protester.
3. Martin "Red" Beckman, tax protester
4. Catherine Bleish, head of the Liberty Restoration Project.
5. Chris Broughton, Second Amendment advocate, member of "We The People" group.
6. Bob Campbell, head of American Grand Jury.
7. Robert Crooks, Army veteran, retired commercial fisherman, anti-illegal immigration proponent.
8. Joseph Farah, CEO of World Net Daily
9. Gary Franchi, producer of "Camp FEMA: American Lockdown," national director of RestoreTheRepublic.com.
10. Al Garza, head of the Patriot's Coalition, an anti-illegal immigration group.
11. Ted Gunderson, retired FBI agent.
12. John Hassey, "The public face of Alabama's militia movement in the late 1990s," says SPLC.
13. Alex Jones, Radio Talk Show host.
14. Devvy Kidd, "prolific columnist, blogger, and public speaker."
15. Larry Kilgore, telecommunications consultant, former US Senate candidate from Texas, pro-secession advocate.
16. Cliff Kincaid, syndicated columnist and author, editor of AIM Report (Accuracy in Media's publication), founder and president of America's Survival, Inc., a UN watchdog group.
17. Mark Koernke, associated with the now-defunct Michigan Militia.
18. Richard Mack, former Graham County, Arizona, Sheriff, author, and public speaker.
19. Jack McLamb, former Phoenix, Arizona, police officer, author, and public speaker.
20. John McManus, former member of the US Marine Corps, president of the John Birch Society.
21. Daniel New, father of Michael New (the Army medic who refused to wear a UN uniform), author, public speaker.
22. Norm Olson, founder of the now-defunct Michigan Militia.
23. Larry Pratt, executive director of Gun Owners of America.
24. Stewart Rhodes, Army veteran and Yale Law School graduate, founder of Oath Keepers.
25. Jon Roland, computer specialist, founder of the Constitution Society.
26. Luke Rudkowski, founder We Are Change.
27. Robert "Bob" Schultz, founder of We The People.
28. Joel Skousen, editor, World Affairs Brief.
29. Jim Stachowiak, Radio Talk Show host, "Longtime militia organizer," claims SPLC.
30. John Stadtmiller, founder, Republic Broadcasting Network.
31. Orly Taitz, California attorney, a leader in the push to make President Obama disclose his US birth certificate.
32. Amanda Teegarden, executive director of Oklahomans for Sovereignty and Free Enterprise.
33. Mike Vanderboegh, anti-Obama health care activist.
34. Paul Venable, former candidate for the Idaho House of Representatives.
35. Edwin Vieira, Jr., attorney, author, proponent of constitutional State militias, lecturer.
36. Michele Bachmann, US Representative from Minnesota.
37. Glenn Beck, Fox News Channel TV host.
38. Paul Broun, medical doctor, US Representative from Georgia.
39. Andrew Napolitano, attorney, former State judge in New Jersey, Fox News Channel legal analyist, lecturer.40. *Ron Paul*, former member of the US Air Force, medical doctor, US Representative from Texas, 2008 Republican candidate for President.

OMG. Look at all those scary "potential terrorists" - Ron Paul, Andrew Napolitano, Luke Rudkowski, Chuck Baldwin. Sure looks like a who's who of potential recruits for Washington's next ISIS, Al Qaeda, or patsy.

Yep, SPLC sure seems like a real responsible organization that R3.0 keeps trying to run cover for.

----------


## RJB

> Chance that the SPLC convinces the government to label us a terrorist group? 0%


Chance that R3v 3.3 has any credibility? 0.3%

----------


## Krugminator2

> Most of the people the SPLC calls racists _are_ racists (from frothing at the mouth NAZIs to the* relatively harmless Mexicuns r takin muh jerbs types*).


They lump like the KKK in with Center for Immigration Studies for a reason. It is meant to shutdown debate.

Here is an example. Mark Krikorian is a "Mexicans take jobs" Republican in the Pat Buchanan mold. I don't agree with that argument, but it is a legitimate debate. I have watched him argue his points on Stossel and came across very well. Putting a center-right, National Review Republican on their list of HATE groups is beyond ridiculous.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/opini...=.d459b93cf53b




> My overarching point (...which needs to be made a lot these days), is that *libertarians don't have a dog in this fight.*


Well. Ron Paul gets put on their lists.  https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1C...54.lul7fYuNMfI

----------


## AZJoe

*Info Website on SPLC: http://splcexposed.com/*

----------


## osan

> Meet The Southern Poverty Law Center



Do I have to?

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

Use the IRS to crush them.

----------


## pcosmar

> Chance that the SPLC convinces the government to label us a terrorist group? 0%


You said that out loud.

You can't seriously believe it to be true.. This Forum has documented proof to the contrary.

So,,  *Why would you post something so demonstrably false,, but downright stupid?*

----------


## Origanalist

> You said that out loud.
> 
> You can't seriously believe it to be true.. This Forum has documented proof to the contrary.
> 
> So,,  *Why would you post something so demonstrably false,, but downright stupid?*


I have a couple ideas about that, but I should probably keep them to myself.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> You said that out loud.
> 
> You can't seriously believe it to be true.. This Forum has documented proof to the contrary.
> 
> So,,  *Why would you post something so demonstrably false,, but downright stupid?*


'

Because he is a reality detached person who refuses to believe their are enemies/ people who differ from him/his world view and sees them/him as a threat.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> You said that out loud.
> 
> You can't seriously believe it to be true.. This Forum has documented proof to the contrary.
> 
> So,,  *Why would you post something so demonstrably false,, but downright stupid?*


I'm not being put in a camp by the Deep State™.

The regular state is, however, continuing to consume an ever-increasing share of gross domestic product. 

..but I guess we're better off because tell-it-like-it-is-TV-boy-that's-entertaining-what-a-breath-of-fresh-air-though-nothing-actually-changed.

----------


## pcosmar

> I'm not being put in a camp by the Deep State™.
> 
> The regular state is, however, continuing to consume an ever-increasing share of gross domestic product. 
> 
> ..but I guess we're better off because tell-it-like-it-is-TV-boy-that's-entertaining-what-a-breath-of-fresh-air-though-nothing-actually-changed.


Well that is an interesting rant,, but totally pointless.

and in response to, 



> Chance that the SPLC convinces the government to label us a terrorist group? 0%


Why do you LIE?
and then pretend that you did not.

Why do you defend an organization (SPLC) so corrupt and contrary to liberty.?

Why would you try to convince those already maligned by this ordinization that it never happened?

answer please.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Well that is an interesting rant,, but totally pointless.
> 
> and in response to, 
> 
> *Why do you LIE?*
> and then pretend that you did not.
> 
> Why do you defend an organization (SPLC) so corrupt and contrary to liberty.?
> 
> ...


Which statement of mine are you claiming was a lie (provide a quote)?

----------


## pcosmar

> Which statement of mine are you claiming was a lie (provide a quote)?


Quote was provided.. (you really are dim)



> Chance that the SPLC convinces the government to label us a terrorist group? 0%


And as others have posted, this is false. SPLC is an arm of Government and is entrenched in the Fusion Centers throughout the country.
This has been thoroughly researched here in the past.. Initially with the MIAC Report.

So the quote was provided.. and the proof of falsehood has been proven.

Why do you Lie?

and why defend the reprehensible actions of these Social Controllers?

----------


## r3volution 3.0

@pcosmar

It seems we're talking past one another. My point was that the SPLC is just some gang of people who have no power and don't matter. They might label Paulites or libertarians as extremists, but this doesn't affect things in the way you think. I'm not presently living in an SPLC camp run by FEMA (nor will I ever be); I'm at home, doing what I'd do if the SPLC didn't exist at all. The real purpose of the SPLC is to get the Democrats all hopped up and bring out their vote, which also gets out their opponents (i.e. you). You have an opinion about this obscure organization because the GOP wants your vote. Whereas I want nothing to do with your absurd and disgusting democratic political games. In short, whatever it is you're excited about is meaningless to me.

----------


## dannno

> @pcosmar
> 
> It seems we're talking past one another. My point was that the SPLC is just some gang of people who have no power and don't matter. They might label Paulites or libertarians as extremists, but this doesn't affect things in the way you think. I'm not presently living in an SPLC camp run by FEMA (nor will I ever be); I'm at home, doing what I'd do if the SPLC didn't exist at all. The real purpose of the SPLC is to get the Democrats all hopped up and bring out their vote, which also gets out their opponents (i.e. you). You have an opinion about this obscure organization because the GOP wants your vote. Whereas I want nothing to do with your absurd and disgusting democratic political games. In short, whatever it is you're excited about is meaningless to me.


The point is that you're demonstrably wrong, they do have power and they do matter... I don't know why when you're called out you use the excuse that you're talking past each other, that isn't what is happening at all.

----------


## pcosmar

> In short, whatever it is you're excited about is meaningless to me.


Because it has nothing to do with making you King.

But that does not answer the question asked. Why do you LIE? and then deliberately obfuscate?

What is the reason for your blatant dishonesty? or are you totally lacking in integrity?

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Because it has nothing to do with making you King.


..which has nothing to do with the subject at hand.




> But that does not answer the question asked. Why do you LIE? and then deliberately obfuscate?


You obviously don't know what the word "lie" means.

I disagree with you about the importance of the SPLC. 

That isn't a "lie."

----------


## dannno

> I disagree with you about the importance of the SPLC. 
> 
> That isn't a "lie."


That wasn't the quote.

----------


## pcosmar

> That isn't a "lie."


And you are a lying sac of excrement.
Dishonest.. Deliberately.

I doubt you even possess the ability to be honest. and that is sad really.

You jumped into this thread to post lies in defense of the SPLC.
and then say you don't care.

Purely dishonest. Lying SAC OF EXCREMENT.
Why are you here? just to derail and clutter the forum?

----------


## pcosmar

> That wasn't the quote.


and not a good answer.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> And you are a lying sac of excrement.
> Dishonest.. Deliberately.
> 
> I doubt you even possess the ability to be honest. and that is sad really.
> 
> You jumped into this thread to post lies in defense of the SPLC.
> and then say you don't care.
> 
> Purely dishonest. Lying SAC OF EXCREMENT.
> Why are you here? just to derail and clutter the forum?


Alright, I'm just going to ignore you now.

----------


## pcosmar

> Alright, I'm just going to ignore you now.


I'll be keeping an eye on you.

*Can't be Trusted.*

and I'm run out of tolerance for obfuscating phucks

----------


## Origanalist

> Alright, I'm just going to ignore you now.


ROFL

----------


## pcosmar

https://hotair.com/archives/2014/03/...anything-else/
*The FBI isn’t breaking up with the SPLC — it’s just not keeping the relationship “official”*

http://www.frc.org/updatearticle/20170915/all-evidence

https://www.thesocialcontract.com/an...splc_info.html

----------


## pcosmar

> .
> 
> I can type with one hand and hold DELETE with the other, but that would be dumb.


No,

That would be an improvement.

----------


## AZJoe

New John Stossel piece exposing the SPLC Southern Poverty Lie Center

----------


## AuH20



----------


## pcosmar

> @pcosmar
> 
> It seems we're talking past one another. My point was that the SPLC is just some gang of people who have no power and don't matter. They might label Paulites or libertarians as extremists, but this doesn't affect things in the way you think. I'm not presently living in an SPLC camp run by FEMA (nor will I ever be); I'm at home, doing what I'd do if the SPLC didn't exist at all. The real purpose of the SPLC is to get the Democrats all hopped up and bring out their vote, which also gets out their opponents (i.e. you). You have an opinion about this obscure organization because the GOP wants your vote. Whereas I want nothing to do with your absurd and disgusting democratic political games. In short, whatever it is you're excited about is meaningless to me.


Not talking past each other..

I called you a LIAR..
YOU LIED openly and now try to obfuscate..

Why do you deliberately LIE. Why do you defend the indefensible?

Why do you pretend that the SPLC is not affecting policy(in a very bad way)?

They are connected to Federal Fusion Centers, They Train Police, and FBI. They are a deeply entrenched part of the Police State.


http://splcexposed.com/

----------


## timosman



----------


## Suzanimal

I tried to reTweet this and it said the tweet had been deleted.

----------


## phill4paul

> Most of the people the SPLC calls racists _are_ racists (from frothing at the mouth NAZIs to the relatively harmless _Mexicuns r takin muh jerbs_ types). And, on the other side, most of the people supporting the SPLC are _also_ racists (from Black Panther types to mindless liberal arts drones). My overarching point (...which needs to be made a lot these days), is that libertarians don't have a dog in this fight. The culture war (of which the back and forth about the SPLC is an example) is being fought between two equally monstrous groups that both hate our guts and we shouldn't be rooting for either.


  Do you MIAC?

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Do you MIAC?


Do you PATRIOT Act?

No one (save libertarians, all of whom could fit in my backyard for a BBQ) _actually_ cares about civil liberties, one way or the other.  

It's all just fodder for the culture war.

----------


## timosman

> Do you PATRIOT Act?
> 
> No one (save libertarians, all of whom could fit in my backyard for a BBQ) _actually_ cares about civil liberties, one way or the other.  
> 
> It's all just fodder for the culture war.


Did you take into account the fact not everybody is like you?

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Did you take into account the fact not everybody is like you?


Yes, timosman is right, we must have diversity and tolerance, and also tolerance and diversity....

----------


## AuH20



----------


## AuH20

Hasn't the SPLC targeted the Mises Institute as a hate group?

----------


## AZJoe

*SPLC Apologizes, Settles Defamation Lawsuit for $3.375 million to Islamic Reformer It Labeled ‘Anti-Muslim Extremist’*

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> The Southern Poverty Law Center (SPLC) is a “highly profitable scam” that “never lived up to the values it espoused,” according to former SPLC staffer Bob Moser.


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...art-internally

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Southern Poverty declares war on Trump, with Michelle Obama aide’s help




> The Southern Poverty Law Center is fundraising for a wide-ranging war on President Trump, and has enlisted a top aide to former first lady Michelle Obama who played a key role in the dropping of felony charges against “Empire” actor Jussie Smollett.
> ...
> Fair also revealed that SPLC, which has been rocked by scandal recently, has brought on Obama’s chief of staff to help in its efforts.
> 
> “We’ve just launched an initiative with Tina Tchen — a former chief of staff for Michelle Obama and one of the leading voices behind the Times UP Legal Defense Fund — to advise us on workplace culture issues. Everyone who works at the SPLC deserves a workplace that reflects our highest values, and we’re committed to making sure that it happens,” he wrote.
> 
> Tchen’s involvement in the shocking move to drop the charges against Smollett of making a false hate crime claim to police has been a key focus in the Chicago media, which has reported she contacted the prosecutor’s office with concerns about the probe.
> ...
> More: https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/w...ama-aides-help

----------


## AZJoe



----------

